# Projector won't save settings



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Over the past week, every time I turn my projector on, its way off the screen and I have to start all over again.
Its not saving any of my settings..It's an Epson 710HD...Anybody have this problem??


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to confirm, you're not turning the power off to it completely - via a power switch - are you?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

No just the unit itself...Epson sent me a reply via email, to call them, so I'm going to give them a call in the morning..I heard Epson has a good customer service, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Let us know how it turns out. :T


----------

